# The Snes Gradius 3 SA-1 enhanced patch is up for download!



## Deleted User (May 8, 2019)

Brazilian Hacker Vitor Vilela released the first stable patch!
You can get it on the projects github page.
*https://github.com/VitorVilela7/SA1-Root*

This patch removes the Slowdown from the original version, thanks to the SA-1 enhancement chip taking up most of the workload from the Snes CPU.

He also announced his return to the SA-1 enhanced Super Mario World romhack called *Touhou Mario 2!
https://www.smwcentral.net/?p=viewthread&t=68936&page=20
*
In the meantime we can play Gradius 3 and follow him on twitter.
*https://twitter.com/HackerVilela*


----------



## SG6000 (May 9, 2019)

Gradius III now rockets up the Most Essential SNES Games of All Time list thanks to this incredible patch; something I've been wanting since I was a kid.

It's ludicrous that it now runs better than the original PCB.

These SA-1 remapped games will be the future of the platform.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 29, 2019)

But what about the Super FX chip?


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 29, 2019)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> But what about the Super FX chip?




What would that do? SA-1 is only used to offload CPU resources, the GSU-1 wouldn't really help any further.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2019)

There is a interview with Vita Vilea talking about the SA-1 Chip, Gradius 3 and the Snes on Youtube!
The language is portuguese with english subtitle.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2019)

Contra 3 SA-1 chip enhanced patch is up for download!
https://github.com/VitorVilela7/SA1-Root/releases
Works with both American and Japanese version of the game.




Update:
https://www.patreon.com/posts/36190024
Vitor Vilela is back from hiatus. Super R-Type is next for the SA-1 Chip treatment.
Plus other games on hold:


----------

